# Moose Hunt



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Got back on Saturday from our archery moose hunt 2 hours NW of Thunder Bay. Had a great week with my two brothers and two cousins. We seen a few moose during the week but no shots. There were not very many grouse but we did manage to get enough for a meal. I finally connected on the last morning of our hunt and the last morning of the archery season with this 44" bull. It was a text book hunt as he came straight in to the cow calls on our second setup. 17 yard shot and a 70 yard recovery. Did anyone else have any luck this year in the archery season?
Site won't allow me to upload any pics. Will try later.


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

couldn't go this year but would love to see some pics of your bull.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/schnarrfuss/DSCN1531.jpg


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/schnarrfuss/DSCN1531.jpg


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats nice bull


----------



## flyrod04 (May 23, 2013)

wow awesome!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job!!!


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats too you I got one on the 23 of sept.


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful Ontario Bull.....
Congrats.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

great bull only 44" he looks bigger he has some great paddles and tine length. congrats


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats ! 
Glen


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

very nice, congrats!


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome blossom. 
I got out twice but seem to have missed the rut.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice moose, I connected on a bull sept 28 in Manitoba, second moose I heard, first sighting.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats on a great bull man! He does look bigger then you menitoned.
We hunted the 21st to the 30th. First few days were nice and cool. Got
a few responses but nothing would show face. Warmed up after that and
calling was a flop. We finally connected on the 26th. Been meaning to post
up story and pics but I've been too busy working and deer hunting! All the groups
we know that went for archery got skunked, warm weather was the major complaint. 
We didn't see alot of grouse either. Shot maybe a dozen the whole trip. Seen 4 bears,
2 almost got a sharpened stick in em. I'll try and get the story and pics up tonight or tomorrow....
Again, congrats on a great bull man! Heckuva animal to take with the bow!
G-RUSS


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice! Me and a pal got skunked in area 3. Sunburn and eating dinner in t-shirts at 10:30 pm doesn't make for the best moose hunting weather.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great bull! Congrats


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Great Bull! Congrats!


----------

